# Hand written or typed stat dec?



## DaneD (Jan 18, 2011)

I have to write about the history of my relationship with my partner. It's all typed up and ready to be witnessed and signed. But, I'm not sure whether I should hand write it instead.

Any advice?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't think Immi would be concerned (or give more/less attention) if it was handwritten. If it's typed up, just send that.



DaneD said:


> I have to write about the history of my relationship with my partner. It's all typed up and ready to be witnessed and signed. But, I'm not sure whether I should hand write it instead.
> 
> Any advice?


----------

